# Ryley's Run in Albany Gets their Own Celebrity!!!



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't wait to find out who it is 

And I just want to congratulate you for everything that's working out. You are def. going to get loads of supporters


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwww..Donna I thought this announcement was for the Mo. Crew..... to show up......:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwww..Donna I thought this announcement was for the Mo. Crew..... to show up......:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh trust me, that will have its own very special announcement when that happens. Believe me, that will be very special. I hope it happens but I know how busy you guys are and I know with the gas prices, its getting nuts out there.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Can't wait to find out who it is
> 
> And I just want to congratulate you for everything that's working out. You are def. going to get loads of supporters


Thank you Ivan. That is so sweet of you to say. I am hoping we get plenty of supporters. It seems like we are well on our way, with all that are signing up and the sponsors themselves.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I hope it's not Lindsay Lohan or Paris Hilton.... lol.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Wish I could come....

The only problem is that I'm living well over 60000 miles away (just a guess)...

But whatever the case is, I'll be attending the event spirtually  in my Out of body experiences


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I hope it's not Lindsay Lohan or Paris Hilton.... lol.


Paris will be in jail at the time RR is going on......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh...what for? lol *I'm not up to date on celebs anymore lol*

I don't like either of them though... blehhh.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I hope it's not Lindsay Lohan or Paris Hilton.... lol.


:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: OMG your lucky I didnt groan you on that one. LMAOOOOO!!!!!!! NO WAY!!!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! Well... it was just a wild guess really :

I'm trying to think of younger stars who'd still need their parents around lol.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Wish I could come....
> 
> The only problem is that I'm living well over 60000 miles away (just a guess)...
> 
> But whatever the case is, I'll be attending the event spirtually  in my Out of body experiences


Ivan, PM me with your address and I will send you a tshirt and a bandana for Micah. You can wear that the day of the race. It would be great. Doreen and Emma&Tilly will be wearing one also. So the more of our supporters from around the world that wear them, the stronger the statement we are trying to make.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If you have another one in NY state next year, I'll definitely wanna go!

I'd go this year if it wasn't for the whole needing ID to cross the border situation... lol.

Maybe I can stand on the Canadian side of the border and wave... haha.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey ..is it royalty?????          Or someone who thinks they are?????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont know anyone who was born in NY lol.

Nick Carter was... but ...he's a boy...a hot one...  

I don't know... Hilary Clinton? Bob Dole? Fefe Dobson? Hercules? lol


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Ivan, PM me with your address and I will send you a tshirt and a bandana for Micah. You can wear that the day of the race. It would be great. Doreen and Emma&Tilly will be wearing one also. So the more of our supporters from around the world that wear them, the stronger the statement we are trying to make.


Whoaaa, are you serious?

That woudl cost you... a gazillion dollars!

Remember I live almost 60,000 miles away ? 

Thankyou so much though!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Whoaaa, are you serious?
> 
> That woudl cost you... a gazillion dollars!
> 
> ...


Not anymore than it did to send it to Australia. Trust me, its not all that much Ivan. Dont worry about it. Thanks for your address. Some of the shirts will in next week.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hey ..is it royalty?????          Or someone who thinks they are?????


Thats for another post. Yes the Queen is coming to the Derby tomorrow but I was not sure if that was the Queen of England or the queen of the forums and their loyal subjects. LOL!!! Sorry, I just had to say that since you mentioned royalty. :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thats for another post. Yes the Queen is coming to the Derby tomorrow but I was not sure if that was the Queen of England or the queen of the forums and their loyal subjects. LOL!!! Sorry, I just had to say that since you mentioned royalty. :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:



Would that be the same as a lurker.......:yuck: :yuck: :yuck: :yuck: :yuck: Sorry stand corrected that would be EVIL LURKERS....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL. I loved your response to that Mary :


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL. I loved your response to that Mary :


LMAOOOO!!!! Now whatever do you mean. Remember, we are talking royalty here. LOL!!!! I am sorry. Its late. LOL!!!!: : :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Right, royalty... let me get some chin pads on so I'll be ready to get on my knees and grovel..... LOL.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wait arent we talking about Queen Maggie????


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Right, royalty... let me get some chin pads on so I'll be ready to get on my knees and gravel..... LOL.


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! OMG!!! Just too darn funny. But when I saw the Queen was coming, the first thing I thought of was that ridiculous bio and just cracked up. LOL!!! Figured, now is it the Queen of England or who?? LOL!!! Sorry!!! It just struck a cord. : : : :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Man ...my thinking was wayyyyyyyyyyyyy off..thinking we were talking about Maggie.,.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't know what kind of Queen...lol probably not something that should be mentioned on a family forum... 

Start grovelling everyone! And bring a sacrifice!


Oh and Mary... of course were talking about Maggie.... yes... Maggie...lol she's the queen....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL! Well... it was just a wild guess really :
> 
> I'm trying to think of younger stars who'd still need their parents around lol.


Noooooo!!!! LOL!!!! She doesnt still live with her mom. Her mom still lives here. That is who we contacted first. LMAOOOOO!!!! She went ahead and talked to her daughter. LOL!!! Doesnt need her mom around but its nice for us her mom is around here. LOL!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't know what kind of Queen...lol probably not something that should be mentioned on a family forum...
> 
> Start grovelling everyone! And bring a sacrifice!
> 
> ...


She is in my house ... she rules the throne here..... Ask Donna...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm....well... I dunno then...lol.

Why don't you just PM me and tell me...I can keep a secret!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> She is in my house ... she rules the throne here..... Ask Donna...


LOL, I'm sure she rules everything! She's probably the one who gets everyone to attack poor Hootie... haha.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL, I'm sure she rules everything! She's probably the one who gets everyone to attack poor Hootie... haha.


The girls just stick together..... Hootie does his share of starting things.... he just never gets to finish.... since the girls get the best of him.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It must be fun having more than one dog! 

I think I'm gonna head to bed now lol. You guys enjoy worshiping your Queen


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It must be fun having more than one dog!
> 
> I think I'm gonna head to bed now lol. You guys enjoy worshiping your Queen


Im off to bed to..... got a busy weekend and the Queen is given me the evil eye ... its past her bed time.....:bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker's already sleeping lol he doesn't stay up for me anymore  lol. Darn him... he's not very loyal...  

Goodnight!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

And the Queen wont go unless I do..... Good night....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

ooooohhh-oooohhh...I have a guess...

Is it Rachel Ray?

I think she's from the Lake George area and she loves dogs right?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I'll take a guess and say Kelly Ripa


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> ooooohhh-oooohhh...I have a guess...
> 
> Is it Rachel Ray?
> 
> I think she's from the Lake George area and she loves dogs right?


You know what? If it is, I actually watch her show when I'm off from work. I don't watch television! LOL

I have no clue who it is...

If this keeps up I'm going to need a total body makeover before this event...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Yoo hoo, Donna...Wake up and tell us who it is! 
You're such a tease!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The suspense is killing me here...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know...BUT...Donna should be the one to tell you.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, it's not the Queen? lmao


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If it is Martina, save two tickets for me!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh come on Maggies Mom, don't make us water-board you


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna said she would be on tonight, to say who.... Vern I think you and Sue should go.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can we bring the whole gang (eleven dogs)?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Can we bring the whole gang (eleven dogs)?


Hey ...there trying to get me to come with mine..of course I dont have 11 , but the crew is wild enough.... You could get your Abbie fix in person....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You guys are really making me wanna go...lol.

Someone sneak me into the US!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> You guys are really making me wanna go...lol.
> 
> Someone sneak me into the US!!!


How long does it take to get the paperwork you need? I can't believe the paperwork we all need in order to get things done. It gives me a headache!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

First I need a birth certificate (I left mine in BC and John won't mail it to me) then once I get that (I think it takes 3 weeks and $35 to get a new one re-issued) then I have to get a passport, which will take another month or two because they're so backlogged due to everyone having to have one now to get into the US.

So, I figure I'll be able to go to the US again by the end of the year lol


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's only 5 and 1/2 hours to Albany for me. Not too bad to see Martina LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> First I need a birth certificate (I left mine in BC and John won't mail it to me) then once I get that (I think it takes 3 weeks and $35 to get a new one re-issued) then I have to get a passport, which will take another month or two because they're so backlogged due to everyone having to have one now to get into the US.
> 
> So, I figure I'll be able to go to the US again by the end of the year lol


Do you need a passport if you drive? I thought that was coming later.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I didn't think so, but when my mom crossed into Buffalo from Niagara Falls in February, they asked them all for their passports, and there were signs up saying they were required... So I guess maybe they just started it early or something? 

You used to be able to go in with just photo ID and proof of citizenship.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Shorter for you than me Vern...... 17 hours from here....... You should go.........


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Shorter for you than me Vern...... 17 hours from here....... You should go.........


 
You BOTH should go!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring all the dogs...it will be fantastic! I only have one...that leaves one free hand to walk another and Hubby's going so that's two more hands to walk two more dogs!!!

C'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW...Donna...we're still waiting (taps foot impatiently...)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Angel_Kody said:


> You BOTH should go!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring all the dogs...it will be fantastic! I only have one...that leaves one free hand to walk another and Hubby's going so that's two more hands to walk two more dogs!!!
> 
> C'mon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW...Donna...we're still waiting (taps foot impatiently...)


Cindy Im thinking about it.... have to get things in order at home with kids , other dogs etc...... and hoping gas goes down.... (fat chance of that)


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah. At this point I just hope it just does not go up any more.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Cindy Im thinking about it.... have to get things in order at home with kids , other dogs etc...... and hoping gas goes down.... (fat chance of that)


It's only an 11 hour ride for me and I'm going. And I've got an extra hand for an extra dog. 

GoldenLover84 if you drive to St. Stephen New Brunswick I'll pick you up at the pier and smuggle you into the country by boat:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob,.,... if I give you Abbie you wont get any walking done , she will be flopping on the ground trying to play with Oakley............


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rob,.,... if I give you Abbie you wont get any walking done , she will be flopping on the ground trying to play with Oakley............


Oakly would be in seventh heaven!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly would be in seventh heaven!


We call her the miss flop muffin... she reminds me of a fish that jumped out of the water and is flopping around on the ground....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> We call her the miss flop muffin... she reminds me of a fish that jumped out of the water and is flopping around on the ground....:uhoh: :uhoh: :uhoh:


That's what Oakly does too when we meet another dog! He even does it when he meets tiny little dogs:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That's what Oakly does too when we meet another dog! He even does it when he meets tiny little dogs:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


Sounds like they would be the perfect playmates....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Did the Queen have a Mint Julip at The Derby today, or did she just lurk while others were drinking?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Boy did that horse run! And, my father's favorite number, 7! I tear up though. I feel bad for the losers...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It was a great race! I wish I had thought about drinking mint julips this afternoon. I would have made sure I had the fixings.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Did the Queen have a Mint Julip at The Derby today, or did she just lurk while others were drinking?


She lurked while others were drinking.....:curtain:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> GoldenLover84 if you drive to St. Stephen New Brunswick I'll pick you up at the pier and smuggle you into the country by boat:


LOL, well thanks, but even NB is really far away... further than Albany, I think...haha.

Buffalo is 4 hours away, not sure how much further Albany is.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OK Donna it is 10:30 EST and I'm on the edge of my seat...So who is the celebrity?? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Boy did that horse run! And, my father's favorite number, 7! I tear up though. I feel bad for the losers...


7 is Riley's favorite number, too....


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to 2nd that guess that it's Rachael Ray.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm still waiting for an annoucement! LOL Come out, come out, wherever you are......


----------

